# Crystal Vs Caramunich



## MattC

Wanting to know what the major differences are between crystal malt and caramunich malt. Can they be readily substituted for each other without any real noticeable differences in flavour or colour? Are there members that would create a certain style that would require the use of say dark crystal and feel that substituting caramunich III for example would be out of character??

Interested in your opinions....


----------



## Fourstar

MattC said:


> Wanting to know what the major differences are between crystal malt and caramunich malt. Can they be readily substituted for each other without any real noticeable differences in flavour or colour? Are there members that would create a certain style that would require the use of say dark crystal and feel that substituting caramunich III for example would be out of character??
> 
> Interested in your opinions....



Caramunich is the German equivilant of a medium crystal malt. Caramunich and Medium Crystal is interchangable. From what ive found the the kining of local Australian medium crystals (e.g. joe white) can vary in EBC/SRM signifigantly compared to weyermanns crystal malts. Weyermann has a wider product range which also helps them accomodate for this and keep their kilning stock standard. 

E.g. Weyermann have a light to medium crystal range of Carared, Caraamber, Caramunich I, II, & 3 compared to joe white having caramalt (like carared) crystal (a medium crystal like caramunich,) and dark crystal (80L dark crystal which is pushing caraaroma)

Saying that, buy some of each and try them. I find if i use caramunich on its own its overly cloying and i use it rarely. Im a big fan personally of blending the ultra light crystals (caramalt/carared) with the mediums (caramunich/jw crystal) to get a balanced crystal malt palate.

As for the substitution thing. Dark crystal (atleast the JW malts) are pushing burnt toffee and dark fruit overtones, more akin to caraaroma than caramunich both of whcih can be quite intense if used in high %'s.

Easiest way to interchange them is to have a look at their respective EBC/SRM on their websites and substitute within their ranges. After all, its the degree of how they are kilned that gives you that distinct flavour within that colour range.


----------



## white.grant

Weyermann's website have this to say

"Caramunich is a trademark of Weyermann Specialty Malting Company. Please do not forget using the for Registered trademark whenever using the name Caramunich. The prefix CARA represents Caramelized and makes clear that all Weyermann Caramel Malts are produced in the Weyermann Roasting- and Caramelization Drums. By using this unique and patented technology Weyermann Caramel Malts show a perfect caramelisation and fine caramel flavour and aroma. munich represents dark malts (Munich Beer type)."

cheers

grant


----------



## Fourstar

But remember.... dont forget the . :lol:


----------



## white.grant

Fourstar said:


> But remember.... dont forget the . :lol:


----------



## samhighley

Fourstar said:


> But remember.... dont forget the . :lol:



Whenever I make a beer containing Weyermann Caramalt, I print up a whole lot of little 's and throw them into the boil, just to minimise any possibility of legal action.


----------



## Bribie G

Up here in banjo playing land we are in Barrett Burston territory .... anyone know where BB Caramalt would fit in on this scale? It's a lighter crystal (35 - 50 EBC so quite variable by the looks of it) but way different to Carared in 'redness' and flavours in my experience.


----------



## browndog

BribieG said:


> Up here in banjo playing land we are in Barrett Burston territory .... anyone know where BB Caramalt would fit in on this scale? It's a lighter crystal (35 - 50 EBC so quite variable by the looks of it) but way different to Carared in 'redness' and flavours in my experience.




That's a mad little island you live on Bribie  


-BD


----------



## Stove

browndog said:


> That's a mad little island you live on Bribie



Great place 
Was up there last week with the kids. Woorim rocks
May have to find out where BribieG lives so I can pop in on the way next time. I need to see what BIAB is all about. . . .


----------

